

Selling illegal DVDs not illegal because of blunder (UK) - oneplusone
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/politics/lawandorder/6083182/Selling-illegal-DVDs-not-illegal-because-of-blunder.html

======
mmt
Good riddance to bad censorship.

